# Windows XP theme for OSX...



## ThE OutsiDer (Mar 5, 2002)

I don't know whether to say thanks or "Bluurrrrrphh"!









http://hem.passagen.se/max_08/macos_xp_luna.sit


I wish there was a pure Amiga or star trek skin.


----------



## dlookus (Mar 5, 2002)

How about "Blech!"?


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 5, 2002)

I vote we compare the nimber of people who download that theme for OS X with the people who downloaded the Aqua theme for XP. Looks like apple's design is more popular...

Bernie     )


----------



## voice- (Mar 5, 2002)

I wanna scare my dad, is there an UNDO-button on that thing? So I can get our beloved iMac BACK to Aqua?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 5, 2002)

lol-whoever made this should focus their effort on the followint themes:

BeOS
NeXT
LCARS
AMIGA OS (3.9-4.0)
lol


----------



## themacko (Mar 5, 2002)

ERRRRRRR!!


----------



## changomarcelo (Mar 5, 2002)

I think that the Luna theme is nice. I used tu use skins a lot some time ago, but now I realised that is better to have the original interfase.


----------



## ulrik (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *lol-whoever made this should focus their effort on the followint themes:
> 
> BeOS
> ...



LCARS would be cool but I wanna have an OS similar to the one in the Jonny Mnemonic movie  SHADOWRUN LIVES!


----------



## Boyko (Mar 5, 2002)

I never liked LCars - although I'd like a "KDE" type theme.   

But with WinXP's colors... I don't know, I never had a problem with Windows color scheme (although it is a bit "cartoony") It was just annoying.  Things are like... 5 clicks deep just to change the start menu back to the way it worked before.  

Brian.


----------



## stephanec (Mar 5, 2002)

Hey,
I got duality and whenever i import the .theme folder it says the theme format is invalid. Am i doing something wrong? Can Someone who has successfully installed it tell me whats wrong?


----------



## ksuther (Mar 5, 2002)

I've always preferred the default them for OS X, but i always used Tubular Sky Paper in 9.


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stephanec _
> *Hey,
> I got duality and whenever i import the .theme folder it says the theme format is invalid. Am i doing something wrong? Can Someone who has successfully installed it tell me whats wrong? *


The same thing happens to me. 
Somebody please help us.


----------



## Ronnie Fitz (Mar 5, 2002)

i would like to know also!!!!!!!
please sombody


----------



## ERICBRIAN2002 (Mar 5, 2002)

Can some 1 tell me where to put each file i am clueless on this?? dont have a clue where anything goes.


----------



## RyanLang (Mar 5, 2002)

you have to put just the .theme folder in the library/themes folder, you can't put the whole Mac OS XP Luna folder in there, then reload duality (not really even necessary) and it should work. You have to log out for the theme to take effect


----------



## ERICBRIAN2002 (Mar 5, 2002)

themes folder?


----------



## ksuther (Mar 5, 2002)

I haven't used Duality, but from what RyanLang seems to have said, you make a folder in the /Library folder named Themes, and put it in there...


----------



## ThE OutsiDer (Mar 5, 2002)

LCARS would be nice, even better if it talked back like it does on startrek.

BTW does anyone know what LCARS stands for, I know the voice is Gene Rodenberry's wife.

Nautilus eizel had a nice gui once for linux, i think it was created by an ex-mac gui artist.


----------



## RyanLang (Mar 5, 2002)

no no no, you don't make a themes folder. Duality reads   .themes   files, which are essentially folders. when you get the luna theme, you drag the Mac OS XP.theme   folder to the library/themes folder. That should be everything


----------



## ERICBRIAN2002 (Mar 5, 2002)

juat for get about it all its just a xp theme.


----------



## voice- (Mar 6, 2002)

Did anybody read to the right of the preview of this thing? "If they copy us, we copy them"


----------



## senne (Mar 6, 2002)

How can I undo this crap!!!!?????


SENNE


----------



## symphonix (Mar 6, 2002)

Ugh! Why would I want my Mac to look like Windows?

I've seen some great LCARS themes for X-Windows, and some shockingly bad ones. I think I would like to see a well-thought-out LCARS theme on OS-X.

BTW, anybody ever try out that PC prog, Star Trek Voice Command? I saw the box years ago, and have been meaning to try it out. Supposed to provide voice-print security and speech control to windows in a very star-trek-esque style.

Its the full moon and the nerd half of me is breaking out! I am starting to sprout a geeky T-shirt, thick-rim glasses and boofy hair... Arrrooo!


----------



## ThE OutsiDer (Mar 6, 2002)

What I learned from themes - 

They all suck and u ed up going back to aqua.


Unless they made a sega saturn gui.


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 6, 2002)

The theme "OpAqua" rocks! It turns of transparency of  all windows. speeds up the whole system!


----------



## Boyko (Mar 6, 2002)

Can you post me a screenshot?

Brian.


----------



## martinatkinson (Mar 6, 2002)

Hello!

Pretty cool theme but I think I will stick to my original one.  However, someone who has this theme, could you please post the desktop picture (wallpaper) that is used in that screenshot?  I would like to use it for something.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## ablack6596 (Mar 6, 2002)

Here you go


----------



## Ricky (Mar 6, 2002)

Oh good God noooooo!  XD  

(Refer to my signature picture, lol)

XP


----------



## chemistry_geek (Mar 6, 2002)

AdmiralAK:

What is LCARS?  What does it mean?  Is this Star Trek related?


----------



## martinatkinson (Mar 6, 2002)

Hello!

ablack6596:  Thank you for posting that pict, now lets see my PC freinds shoot a double-take of my computer.  "Is that really XP???"  

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 6, 2002)

Does anyone have a gun I can borrow so I can shoot myself in the head?


----------



## ablack6596 (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *Does anyone have a gun I can borrow so I can shoot myself in the head? *


No sorry I don't   but I heard that if you use Windows XP it will do the same thing.


----------



## ablack6596 (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *Does anyone have a gun I can borrow so I can shoot myself in the head? *


No sorry I don't   but I heard that if you use Windows XP it will do the same thing.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 7, 2002)

yes LCARS is star trek related 
it's what the federation uses as an interface on their Next Generation -to- Voyager timeline computers


----------



## voice- (Mar 7, 2002)

Oh, the horror!!!
I installed it(the XP one) on my dads iMac as a sick joke. Turns out he LIKES it and is keeping it.


----------



## fryke (Mar 7, 2002)

Actually the term 'LCARS' doesn't describe the 'theme' they are using on federation starships but the system. But I guess that's a virtual subject, anyway.



Btw.: Duality 3 (the utility) comes with two very nice gray themes that get much less in the way of work than Aqua/Graphite. And their menus are opaque!!! No more tranlucency there. Very, very nice... Now if only Apple would make a really, really great new theme so we could use theirs... Doesn't have to be platinum, but it *has* to be much less candylike than Graphite is now...


----------



## Otap_X_Caasi (Mar 7, 2002)

Can you undo this?
Burrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## fryke (Mar 7, 2002)

yes, either use Duality3 (versiontracker) or make backups of the files you're replacing when installing!


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 7, 2002)

Is this not a theme for experiented people?


----------

